# HFLC eating and blood chemistry



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My dr put me onto this way of eating (high fat low carb) in January and I had my follow up bloodwork done yesterday. This diet is AMAZING.

I was diagnosed with fatty liver disease, and I also had metabolic syndrome (he didn't say that but I had all the symptoms - high BP, abdominal fat, wonky liver enzymes, blood glucose one point under full-on diabetic, blood lipids off the chart) 
The diet me put me on is called Banting (you can do your own google). It's basically Paleo but WITH the dairy. I added a couple of my own things - fermented foods mainly - and have been doing it now since mid January. Yesterday EVERYTHING was back to normal range except HDL which had still shown a large improvement    My dr. said he was 'amazed' (his actual word!!!)

It's a lot of work but with results like this I intend to keep it up for the rest of my life.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Hope, I am going to check on this....i have been feeling off but the doc. said my bp is good...had a sonogram of heart and vessels looks good but my head feels off and my chest feelings funny. Like I am gonna faint. I think I might be developing a new food sensitivity. So I was going to go back hard paleo but I will research this. Thanks.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been on and off keto since last fall. It's a great diet when I can stick with it. Kind of hard to stay with it with traveling and camping and such though.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I've been on and off keto since last fall. It's a great diet when I can stick with it. Kind of hard to stay with it with traveling and camping and such though.


You don't have to be in keto for it to work. (I know it is the name of the WOE)

It's interesting. Decades ago people used to think that ingesting cholesterol resulted in high cholesterol. Nope... sugar/insulin spikes lead to high cholesterol and all the other fun metabolic disease stuff.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

That's great... Healthy weight, healthy foods, healthy life. : ) I used to be able to stick to a specific eating plan but now that I'm older it's tough.. Someday soon I hope I will get motivated. My sugar intake and snacking is out the window!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Can I eat eggplant on this....because I love eggplant. Paleo I had to takeout eggplant.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I've been on and off keto since last fall. It's a great diet when I can stick with it. Kind of hard to stay with it with traveling and camping and such though.


I didn't 'do' the Keto aspect of it on purpose, I just cut way back on the carbs. I tracked carbs for about a month till I got used to how much was in what, and my goal per day was 30g. Some days I went over 100, and some days I was at like 15. Banting emphasizes NO PROCESSED FOODS, NO GRAINS OR SWEETENERS. And the RIGHT fats. Here's their 'green' list

The Green List ? Auntie Banting

There are things like cucumbers that aren't specifically listed but you can eat all you want.

When I go camping I don't really change the way I eat much. A typical supper for me is a steak or a piece of fish done on the BBQ along with a big salad dressed with avocado oil and a dollop of home made fermented sauerkraut. And my glass of raw milk with kefir in it. Eating out is more challenging - but I can usually get a meat pan fried in butter or olive oil without any weird spice blends on it, and a salad without anything carby with olive oil and vinegar on the side to dress it with.

Now that I've done 6 months I feel like I can relax a bit and not be TOO anal about it any more. And some people have a day a week where they eat whatever they want, too.



brooklynAnn said:


> Can I eat eggplant on this....because I love eggplant. Paleo I had to takeout eggplant.


Yup. Any veggie that grows above ground is all right except for butternut squash. Actually ANY veggie is OK but some are 'in moderation' (there's an Orange list). There are less restrictions than Paleo, and a couple of things that Paleo allows Banting doesn't (like honey)


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I spent last evening reading up on it. Thanks Hope. I got the list and thanks for the cucumber mention...

I thought you were a vegetarian because I remember you making paneer. You must be adventurous with your food.

I figure I should just jump on this today. The next few days are going to easy on me with regards to food because H is leaving for a few days of guy time. So, I can just put together fast stuff for the kids and just take care of me. 

I have to go get a few things at the grocery store and I should be all set. My son is going to be so happy. Boy loves his meat. The girl was like not another diet mum...let's see how long this will last. I think this is doable because I was doing a really modified version of Paleo. Which my H likes because he lost like 15 pounds doing it with me....he was surprised. And he did not even need to lose weight...I hate him sometimes:grin2:

Giving up sugar is going to be my problem. I dont eat alot of sweet things but I love sugar in my tea and chocolate. It does help a girl get thru the day. Oh well.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good for you!!! I can't wait to hear about your journey with it!! If you want some recipe options let me know -
I have a TON of them in Pepperplate.



brooklynAnn said:


> Giving up sugar is going to be my problem. I dont eat alot of sweet things but I love sugar in my tea and chocolate. It does help a girl get thru the day. Oh well.


Use xylitol. I use this

Xylitol Canada | The Leader in North American made Xylitol Products

It IS processed, but I'd been hearing good things about it for years (it's apparently really good at actually HEALING tooth decay) so I gave it a try. It doesn't dissolve as quickly as sugar, so you have to stir and stir, but it tastes great with no aftertaste. I don't use it in coffee or anything, but I've used it in a few recipes - like home made ice cream - YUM!!!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

the last 30+ years we have been told the fat is bad now they know its not fat its carbs that are bad.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's something for your chocolate fix. This **** is GOOOOOOOOD

NUTTY BACON BARK

INGREDIENTS
1 pkg unsweetened baking chocolate (the purer the better)
1/2 cup xylitol (or less - I use about 1/3 cup)
1 tbsp bacon grease or coconut oil
1/4 cup walnuts
4 strips bacon, cooked and chopped
Sea salt, a sprinkle

INSTRUCTIONS
Chop up and melt chocolate with the grease/oil over a double boiler on low heat, or in the microwave for 30 seconds. Stir vigorously before adding more chocolate. Add microwave time in only ten second increments to prevent burning. Once mostly melted stir in xylitol and stir to dissolve as much as you can. Microwave a bit more.
Pour the melted chocolate on parchment paper over a cookie sheet and set aside to cool. Once the chocolate is nearly set but not entirely, sprinkle the nuts, bacon and salt evenly over the top. Chop roughly before serving.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Sounds like heaven. I dont think I would be able to keep this around. My son would be in bacon heaven.:laugh:

I will order some. Thanks Hope.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Re bacon - I had to search to find sugar and chemical free bacon. I finally found a local farm that makes it and they sell at several farmers markets. I go through at least a lb a week.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Not big on bacon myself. But I had saw a guy doing beef bacon...i kid you not. And it looks really good. So, I am thinking how I can make my own beef bacon. I am going to do some research on this. Time to learn something new.

And time to get a smoker....I have been trying to get my H to build me one outside but so far he hasn't been taking my bait. I am going to have to try a bit harder. I get so envious of the guys on the dinner thread with their smokers. So, if he wouldn't build me one...I will just buy one. Envy is a bad thing.>


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Re bacon - I had to search to find sugar and chemical free bacon. I finally found a local farm that makes it and they sell at several farmers markets. I go through at least a lb a week.


does it taste different...better?

and how much does it cost?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

chillymorn69 said:


> does it taste different...better?
> 
> and how much does it cost?


$9.50 a lb, and it tastes better IMO. I eat the side bacon. From their website: "All of our traditional farmhouse bacon products are hand rubbed with curing salts and left to mature for several days. The bacon has a full flavour, and is mouth-wateringly delicious. It is lean and meaty, and because no water goes into it when we make it, none will come oozing back out when you cook it! It has a long shelf life and is ideal to freeze! All Bacon is made without adding any sugar.
All of our back bacon products are unsmoked so you can taste the real flavour of the meat. No liquid smoke or smoke flavour here!
Our side bacon is always naturally smoked over real Hickory woodchips in our smoker.
Customers frequently comment that once they have eaten our bacon, they just have to keep coming back for more!"


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I love me some bacon!!!!

just smoked a pig for my sons grad party. it was awesome. the best part is picking at it when everybody is done eating. standing over the grill picking the tasty morsels and drinking a beer.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My favorite HFLC recipe:

1/2 package uncured bacon, chopped
1/2 lbs prawns
8 oz fresh mushrooms
4 oz smoked salmon
1 cup heavy cream

Cook bacon until almost crisp. Add mushrooms, saute until soft. Add salmon, saute until warm through. Add prawns and cook until pink. Add cream and cook for a minute or so to thicken it up. Sometimes I use sea scallops (not bay scallops) instead of prawns. Also, I prefer to cook this in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My favorite HFLC recipe:
> 
> 1/2 package uncured bacon, chopped
> 1/2 lbs prawns
> ...


No prawns in pittsburgh.😭sounds really good.

My favorite recipe is Steak!

Although if around the ocean the sea food is fresh i could see changing my mind!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

chillymorn69 said:


> WorkingOnMe said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite HFLC recipe:
> ...


It does sound good. I made shrimp curry with zucchini and spinach for dinner. Was good. Kids and hubby had theirs with brown rice. It was really simple with a Thai curry sauce.

I have to get some coconut cream from trader Joe's. 

On my way with Banting...?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I did Paleo/keto for several months a couple of years back and lost a lot of weight. Did the same for my BP and cholesterol. Who knew bacon and eggs were good for cholesterol? I plateaued on it and eventually dropped off--it's really hard to be the only paleo eater in a house of 5 people--especially when I'm the cook. The thing with keto is that it's great for weight loss, but it comes back with a vengeance when you go back to "normal" eating. You really have to commit to it as a way of life. I'd really like to get back into it, but it's just too difficult cooking separate meals every single night (and morning on weekends). Standing over a skillet of fried potatoes while my tuna salad waits on the counter? Not conducive.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

@Hope1964

How long did it take before you started seeing results from this?
I also was "diagnosed" with metabolic syndrome.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> My favorite HFLC recipe:
> 
> 1/2 package uncured bacon, chopped
> 1/2 lbs prawns
> ...


Holy crap that sounds good.



Fozzy said:


> I did Paleo/keto for several months a couple of years back and lost a lot of weight. Did the same for my BP and cholesterol. Who knew bacon and eggs were good for cholesterol? I plateaued on it and eventually dropped off--it's really hard to be the only paleo eater in a house of 5 people--especially when I'm the cook. The thing with keto is that it's great for weight loss, but it comes back with a vengeance when you go back to "normal" eating. You really have to commit to it as a way of life. I'd really like to get back into it, but it's just too difficult cooking separate meals every single night (and morning on weekends). Standing over a skillet of fried potatoes while my tuna salad waits on the counter? Not conducive.


I'm actually not trying to lose any weight - I just am. I am doing it for my health. I don't think I could do paleo - I HAVE to have my dairy. If I couldn't indulge in a bowl of saskatoons smothered in heavy cream once in a while I'd go insane. And cheese. That's my go-to snack food.

I refuse to cook separate meals for anyone. When my son and his girlfriend lived with us, they either ate what I cooked or made their own. They liked it and pretty much always ate what I made. My husband is a carb addict but I will NOT cater to him. If he wants a potato or bun or croutons in his salad he prepares it himself. As a result he's been eating a lot more healthy along with me.

I also LOVE cooking from scratch. And I mean SCRATCH. I grow and kill whatever I can myself. I render my own lard and have made butter a few times. I can see where if you DON'T love cooking this way of eating wouldn't be sustainable, short of hiring a personal chef. 



Rubix Cubed said:


> @Hope1964
> 
> How long did it take before you started seeing results from this?
> I also was "diagnosed" with metabolic syndrome.


After about 2 weeks I felt WAY better. I just got the results from my dr Monday, the test results were after 5 1/2 months of diligently eating this way. I started noticing my clothes were looser after about 2 months.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Here's something for your chocolate fix. This **** is GOOOOOOOOD
> 
> NUTTY BACON BARK
> 
> ...



Baking chocolate. Is that the powder type or the blocks?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Baking chocolate. Is that the powder type or the blocks?


The solid blocks.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm type 2 diabetic and had been following the guidelines set forth by my diabetes dietician as well as my Dr. guess what? My blood glucose readings went up! My HbA1c went up! I knew if something didn't change I would be on meds in no time. 
I was recommended by a friend to read "The Obesity Code" by Dr Jason Fung. All I have to say is wow! What an eye opener. 

He runs a dietary management program and is a practicing nephrologist in Toronto. He goes through the hormonal aspect of how weight is gained and why highly processed foods are making the people fat and diabetic. He tends to use information garnered from human studies as opposed to animal studies because after all, we are humans. 

I have since started low carb high fat lifestyle as well as intermittent and extended fasting. My blood glucose readings are coming down but not as quick as I would like. I have noticed however that they seem to be a lot more stable and less spiking. During my extended fasts, I have lost 13lbs in a week. I know it isn't all fat and at least half is water but what I did notice is that I didn't lose muscle mass. I still went and lifted while fasting and was actually able to increase my bench press up to 225 from 215, my deadlifts from 385 to 405. Not bad for a 52 year old. 

He explains that the protein the body burns is excess connecting tissue and skin the body deems unnecessary as it loses weight (hence the reason pictures of holocaust survivors never showed loose skin. Same with pow's). 

It is a very interesting book and he has in his practice taken people off all diabetes meds in as little as a few weeks. And none have had to see a plastic surgeon to remove excess skin. 

He also collaborated on a book with Jimmy Moore on fasting and I have both those books in audio format so I can lister while driving. 

The main takeaway is, eat real food. If it has a nutrition label, pass on it. 

After all, there are essential fats and essential proteins but there aren't any essential carbohydrates. With the right amount of protein the body produces the glucose it needs. The rest can be covered by ketones which come from fat, either stored, ingested or both. 

Keeping my diabetes under control without medication and enjoying food is a no brainer. Losing excess weight is a bonus. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

